# Want WiFi Temp sensor



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

You just want a thermometer, not a thermostat?

We don't know your budget, but just search Amazon for "wifi thermometer" and a bunch will come up.


----------



## Spring4ward (Oct 5, 2019)

Thanks for chiming in. I figured out my plan which I never thought of. I already have a weather station, La Crosse, and and outside sensor and it uses WiFi. I can get another sensor for that unit.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I just went through a similar thing trying to find a wifi temp sensor for a remote property. I ended up deploying an old wifi thermostat I had around. I just plugged it into the wall with a 24vac wall wart transformer and it is not connected to the HVAC system there... just used for temp monitoring. I even made a little stand out of some scrap wood I had around for it to sit on a shelf. That was easier and cheaper than anything else I found and works perfectly. If your LaCrosse setup isn't satisfactory try this. If you don't have an old wifi stat basic ones are very cheap.


----------



## Spring4ward (Oct 5, 2019)

I had also thought about a WiFi thermostat not connected to HVAC. Luckily this la crosse is going to be ok. I got another temp/humidity sensor for 19.99. I like it so much I may buy a few to put all over, even in the basement. The funny thing about WiFi is that once you start, you want to keep getting more, lol.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

Spring4ward said:


> I got another temp/humidity sensor for 19.99. I like it so much I may buy a few to put all over, even in the basement.


They have some on Amazon for around $15, too. It is really handy to know the temperatures around your house, especially in climates where pipes can freeze.



Spring4ward said:


> The funny thing about WiFi is that once you start, you want to keep getting more, lol.


You mean like this?


----------



## Spring4ward (Oct 5, 2019)

It’s amazing how helpful it is, yes.


----------

